# Looking For some good Ghouls



## Wyre (Sep 15, 2009)

I am looking for many volunteers to help run a haunted trail, hayride and carnival. I need about 30+ people who live in the tahlequah/stilwell Oklahoma area. for the first year or two it is strictly volunteer, if it makes a good business it might start to pay the actors. I am not doing it this year (2009) I hope to have enough people by next Halloween. I am thinking on something like the three weekends running up to Halloween and then Halloween itself. If you are interested in being a volunteer e mail me at [email protected]


Wyre


----------

